# Pacman Problems!



## Sarcysod (Jul 20, 2015)

Good afternoon! I'm new to the board so "Hello" to everybody. 

I bought an albino horned frog on Wednesday (from Preloved) which came with a full setup. He's about 3 inches long and approximately 2 years old. His substrate was dripping wet sphagnum moss (about an inch deep) with a bark hide, a few decorations, 2 built in lights (one being uvb) and a large heat mat placed on the inside on the back wall of the tank.

When I got him home, I cleaned out the cage (he was in a tupperware box, not looking too pleased about it!!), Changed the substrate for 3 to 4 inches of moist (not dripping) coco fibre, placed the heat mat under one side of the tank, created two hides for him (one near the heat mat and one on the other side) and added a water dish - which I added after the photo was taken.




I placed him in and he went straight to the hide on the left (away from the heat mat) and burrowed in - which was to be expected. I left him till Saturday and there was no signs of him, so i carefully removed the rock and tried to find him. He was right of the bottom of the tank. I fed him a couple of locusts, which he took and put the rock back on him (not literally ON him). I've since reduced the amount of substrate to about 2 inches, so he is still well burrowed, but I have some chance of finding him!!

My concern is this (sorry, seems like I'm writing a full essay), when I handled him - which I'm trying to keep to a minimum - he felt very "squishy" like a water balloon. I've looked online and it says this could be a sign of Water Edema Syndrome, which doesn't seem very good!! I will probably check on him again tonight or tomorrow (and take a photo) - but I don't want to disturb him too much.

I mist it once a day or every two days and the humidity is about 80%. The temp is running around 25C during the day and dropping to 22C at night - but that is based on the thermometer set in the middle of the tank so I don't have an exact gradient.

I make sure my hands are moist when I handle him and I fill his water dish and mist the tank with spring water, which has been left to stand for a day. What I didn't do was mix his coco fibre with spring water...for that I used tap water, which I now know to be a mistake!

So any advice on this would be much appreciated!! I'm never completely comfortable when I get a new pet until I see them eat, poop and shed/molt for the first time! Also is there any advice on the lighting situation? I don't use the UVB light as this is meant to dry albinos out and possibly cause blindness. I'm just using the other bulb, but in all honesty I'm not sure what type it is (it isn't UVB though).

Again, any and all help with this is VERY much appreciated!! His names Butterball, by the way!!

Thanks in advance

Jamie


----------



## Sarcysod (Jul 20, 2015)

*Pictures*

Afternoon Everyone!

For some reason the photos didn't upload on my last post, so I'll try again! Uncovered Butterball today to feed him, he ate a couple of crickets and then started to have a disgruntled wander around the tank until finally burrowing himself in again!


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

I would honestly just leave him be for a few weeks while he gets used to the new set up.

Don't worry about him digging down to the bottom of the tank, mine has done this in the past.
One time he didn't reappear for three weeks!

You probably won't see him shed, ever.
Again with that amount of substrate you might not see his poo very often.
I would suggest adding springtails (if you haven't already) to the set up so they can keep the tank clean when they do bury their poo.

No need for the UVB bulb with albino pacmans.

I only use heatmats (on the back of the tank, not underneath), no heat bulbs.
I would suggest putting the mat on the back because as you have seen these frogs like to dig and sometimes they can burn themselves if the mat is underneath.

Enjoy having a pacman frog.
Whilst they don't do an awful lot I still love mine all the same.


----------



## Sarcysod (Jul 20, 2015)

Cheers Evil, I appreciate the advice. I uncovered his head yesterday just to feed him - he happily took a couple of locusts. Not that keen on disturbing him and I appreciate they can go for a while without food, but feel better when he eats. May leave him for a week and then drop some food in overnight and see if he comes out to take it...If not I'll just remove it and try it again a couple of days later. In the meantime I'll just stick a picture of him on the front of the tank so people have some idea what's in there!!!


----------



## Sarcysod (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh and there's some springtails in there already..came with the tank. Left them in after feverishly googling to make sure it wasn't an infestation of nasties!!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

He looks fine to me. PacMan frogs do feel squishy , there is nothing to worry about there. I would probably keep the Eco earth a bit damper though.


----------



## Sarcysod (Jul 20, 2015)

Cheers Colin, I'll increase the misting. I'm sure he'll be jumping for joy soon enough...or more of a happy fat wobble than a jump!


----------

